# Como subir un voltaje 1 o 2v???



## Ecj (May 28, 2011)

Buen dia, tengo un cirtuito, en el cual necesito que el voltaje de alimentacion que tenga sea 1  o 2v, mas alto, como puedo lograr este incremento, el voltaje actual es de 4.9v, y necesito que estae alrededor de los 6v, mas o menos. 


MUCHAS GRACIAS A CUALQUIER COLABORACION


----------



## camarohero (May 29, 2011)

hay circuitos con diodos scotcky que pueden lograr eso, o busca un elevador dc-dc como el propuesto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> hay circuitos con diodos scotcky que pueden lograr eso, o busca un elevador dc-dc como el propuesto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm



Ok. 

Primero muchas gracias. Ya vi el circuito  me parece b*IE*n pero si fuese para una aplicacion tan grande, o incluso para una subida de voltaje como la que se propone en el link. 

Pero, siendo para mi caso no existirá de pronto una forma mas sencilla de hacerlo, por ej*E*m*PLO* unos condensadores, o unos diodos mas normalitos, con los que pueda lograr aprox, el incremento de 1v.???


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 29, 2011)

Creo que no te he entendido bien...
Tienes un circuito, y quieres alimentarlo con más voltaje del que sería conveniente no?


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Creo que no te he entendido bien...
> Tienes un circuito, y quieres alimentarlo con más voltaje del que sería conveniente no?



Hola...

Si es algo como lo que dices, lo que pasa es que el circuito actual, enciende unos displayas, pero tienen una luz demasiado bajita, entonces quisiera poderles dar un poco mas de luminosidada, y creo que podria lograrlo dandoles un poco mas de voltaje, por eso es que quiero subir el voltaje un poco mas, los display son para 5v, estan protegidos con resistencias de 100 ohm, para que no es vallan a dañar, ademas son displays grandes, por lo que estoy seguro que si subo un poco el voltaje, no se dañarian....

Si puedo hacerlo, como podria lograrlo con condensadores o algo por el estilo, pero que no sea tan complicado?


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 29, 2011)

Si quieres una ayuda fiable, deberías mostrarnos por lo menos el esquema del circuito, ya que si no es un poco difícil como comprenderas ;-)


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Si quieres una ayuda fiable, deberías mostrarnos por lo menos el esquema del circuito, ya que si no es un poco difícil como comprenderas ;-)



Bien... te entiendo....

El problema es que ahora no tengo ningun programa para realizar un bien esquematico.
Pero intentare describirlo, para ver si te sirve de algo....

Son cuatro displays de anodo comun, el control de los numeros lo hace un pic16f873a, al igual que el control de encendido de cada display, y por aqui es por donde esta el problema. Puesto que por ser de anodo comun para hacer el num, solo es necesario enviar tierras, el control de encendido del display, se hace asi:

Se toma la salida del pic, y se pasa a traves de un optotransistor 4n35, que se encarga de conmutar el voltaje de la fuente al respectivo display, y este es el voltaje que quiero subir un poco....

Me cuentas si te sirve mirare como hacerte mas o menos un esquematico...

GRACIAS


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> El problema es que ahora no tengo ningun programa para realizar un bien esquematico.


 
te faltan datos... como que resistencias usas en los displays... que voltaje le aplicas y de donde....

para aumentar el voltaje para lo que lo necesitas...
yo adivino que lo podrias hacer con transistores... 

pon el esquema en paint o papel... no necesariamente tiene que ser un soft especial..


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> te faltan datos... como que resistencias usas en los displays... que voltaje le aplicas y de donde....
> 
> para aumentar el voltaje para lo que lo necesitas...
> yo adivino que lo podrias hacer con transistores...
> ...



Hola, mira aqui medio pude hacer un esquematico el voltaje que deso aumentar es el que les llega al comun del pic, los suiches que se ven ahi y las señales que les llega a las resistencias son controlados por el pic16f873a


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

ya voy entendiendo...


> unos condensadores, o unos diodos mas normalitos, con los que pueda lograr aprox, el incremento de 1v.???


 
Que yo conozca no hay nada sencillo para aumentar el voltaje... lo que conozco es como lo que te sugirio camarohero....

porque no intentas disminuir la resistencia limitadora de los leds.... con eso aumenta la intensidad de iluminacion... si aumentas el voltaje de cualquier manera lo tienes que bajar...
 si estas poniendo una de 100ohms pon una de 50ohms (existe un calculo para ello)
sabes como funciona un led????


----------



## camarohero (May 29, 2011)

la formula es
(Vsuply-Vled) / (Iled)


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> porque no intentas disminuir la resistencia limitadora de los leds.... con eso aumenta la intensidad de iluminacion... si aumentas el voltaje de cualquier manera lo tienes que bajar...
> si estas poniendo una de 100ohms pon una de 50ohms (existe un calculo para ello)
> sabes como funciona un led????



Hola, ya hice lo que me recomendast, hasta el punto sin dejarlo sin resistencia limitadora, y si aumento la intensidad pero aun no es suficiente. Y en cuanto al funcionmiento solo sé que es un diodo que al conducir emite luz, que otras cosas deberia saber....

Y algo sencillo pues yo diria como algo con un transistor o algo asi, es que todo ese cto es practicamente otro proyecto diferente


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> Hola, ya hice lo que me recomendast, hasta el punto sin dejarlo sin resistencia limitadora, y si aumento la intensidad pero aun no es suficiente. Y en cuanto al funcionmiento solo sé que es un diodo que al conducir emite luz, que otras cosas deberia saber....


 
si lo dejas sin resistencia lo quemas...

los leds efectivamente emite luz al conducir la electricidad... lo que te falta saber es que estan fabricados para emitir una cierta cantidad de luz a determinados voltaje e intensidad...

debes de buscar su ficha tecnica y hacer el calculo... por ejemplo...

tu fuente 4.5v
caida de led 1.6
corriente optima 10mA

y aplicando la formula que nos paso camarohero decimos que

(4.6-1.6)/.01=300 , entonces le pones una resistencia de 300ohms y esa es la intensidad para lo que el fabricante lo diseño... si le das mas intensidad disminuyes su tiempo de vida... se entiende


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

Hola, antes de continuar agradecerte por el interes. 

Mira los displays que estoy usando son de la siguiente referencia: LMS18102BS, la fuente esta hecha con un transformador para 2Amp  y un 7805, que debo cambiar entonces para lograr que estos displays me den una correcta intensidad luminosa y que no sea tan tenue...

Donde puedo conseguir datos tecnicos de ese display no los he podido encontrar.

MUCHAS GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> fuente esta hecha con un transformador para 2Amp y un 7805, que debo cambiar entonces para lograr que estos displays me den una correcta intensidad luminosa y que no sea tan tenue


 
la resistencia es lo unico que necesitas poner adecuadamente... por el lado de lo tenue...mmmm... nunca e quemado un display... no se habra dañado ya???

estoy buscando la ficha tecnica en el google...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> la resistencia es lo unico que necesitas poner adecuadamente... por el lado de lo tenue...mmmm... nunca e quemado un display... no se habra dañado ya???
> 
> estoy buscando la ficha tecnica en el google...



no ninguno de los cuatro displays se ha dañado, todos estan bien si los chequeo individualmente funcionan perfecto, mira es que ahi otra cosa , es un cronometro regresivo de 4 digitos, entonces el pic enciende uno lo apaga, sigue con el otro, lo apaga.... asi consecutivamente para los cuatro pero a una velocidad muy rapida que no deja ver ni titileo siquiera, por eso estoy seguro que pierde intensidad luminosa, pero no tanta como la que ahora esta presentando, si enciendo solo uno permanentemente ahi si funciona bien. Pero funcionando todos solo se veria bn en la noche....


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

ahhh... ya voy entendiendo mejor...

yo lo trataria como un led comun y corriente.... y le pondria una resistencia de 220 ohm...

otro dato que debes saber es que un metodo *para bajar la intensidad* de un led es por modulacion de ancho de pulso (PWM) ese metodo consiste en prender y apagar  a una frecuencia rapidisima con lo cual el ojo no se alcanza a percatar de los destellos...  pero se ve una intensidad mas baja...

lo que estas haciendo con tu codigo es eso y no vas a lograr subir la intensidad, necesitas depurar bien tu  codigo...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> ahhh... ya voy entendiendo mejor...
> 
> yo lo trataria como un led comun y corriente.... y le pondria una resistencia de 220 ohm...
> 
> lo que estas haciendo con tu codigo es eso y no vas a lograr subir la intensidad, necesitas depurar bien tu  codigo...



para que el led, comun y corriente...??

y cuando te refieres a depurar mi codigo significa que debo rebajarle la velocidad con la que se pasa de encender un diaplay al otro...??


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> para que el led, comun y corriente...??


me refiero a que... como no encuentro su ficha tecnica...
tomaria los datos de un led comun y corriente... estos normalmente tiene una caida de unos 2v y necesitan 10mA.... 

4.5-2=2.5/.01=250Ohms  la resistencia comercial mas proxima segun recuerdo es la de 220ohms...
a eso me refiero le pondria 220ohm a cada led del display...



> y cuando te refieres a depurar mi codigo significa que debo rebajarle la velocidad con la que se pasa de encender un diaplay al otro...??


si hacerlo mas rapido el barrido... en que esta echo el codigo???


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> si hacerlo mas rapido el barrido... en que esta echo el codigo???



Ok. en cuanto a las resistencias esas son las que tiene puestas, aunque en este momento se las tengo puenteadas.

El codigo esta desarrollado en asm. El tiempo para cambio de alimentacion entre un led y otro esta dada por la siguiente funcion. 

Adjunto todo el codigo asm, por si sirve de algo...

ESPERA 
			MOVLW		D'15'
			MOVWF	DATO1
CICLO3		MOVLW		D'6'
			MOVWF	DATO2
CICLO2		MOVLW		D'2'
			MOVWF	DATO3
CICLO1		DECFSZ	DATO3,1
			GOTO		CICLO1
			DECFSZ	DATO2,1
			GOTO		CICLO2
			DECFSZ	DATO1,1
			GOTO		CICLO3
			RETURN


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> por si sirve de algo...


 
 hace casi 20 años que no toco ensamblador para nada... 
nada mas lo que me enseñaron a h*evo en la escuela ... no te sabria decir si esta bien o no... si tu lo hiciste hazlo mas rapido... no se si lo estes pausando...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> hace casi 20 años que no toco ensamblador para nada...
> nada mas lo que me enseñaron a h*evo en la escuela ... no te sabria decir si esta bien o no... si tu lo hiciste hazlo mas rapido... no se si lo estes pausando...



no, el codigo no se esta pausando, y si lo hice yo pero en este momento una de las mayores velocidades, hacerlo aun mas rapido si aumentaria la intensidad, o debo antes dejar que el alcance a prender el display por un poco mas de tiempo


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> antes dejar que el alcance a prender el display por un poco mas de tiempo


 
o tambien eso... que alcance su intensidad adecuada... pero por ahi va el error...

puede ser que sea demasiado rapido para el optoaislador... esos no responden a mucha frecuencia... intenta eso que dices...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> o tambien eso... que alcance su intensidad adecuada... pero por ahi va el error...
> 
> puede ser que sea demasiado rapido para el optoaislador... esos no responden a mucha frecuencia... intenta eso...



ok, voy entonces a cambiar el codigo y te avisare 

nuevamente muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2011)

Ecj

Pues para tener mas tensión sobre los display deberias tomar los 4 colectores de los OptoAcopladores antes de la entrada al 7805, de esa forma no cargas con la corriente de los display's al regulador, seria un beneficio que podes aprovechar al haber colocado Opto's a la salida del µControlador.

Deberas tener en cuenta el calculo de la corriente por los mismos que se realiza como te dijo Camarohero en el post #11.

Si aumentas la velocidad, disminuira el brillo de los mismos, ese tipo de display tiene el problema de encontar el mejor punto de trabajo/brillo sin que se vea el parpadeo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Ecj
> 
> Pues para tener mas tensión sobre los display deberias tomar los 4 colectores de los OptoAcopladores antes de la entrada al 7805, de esa forma no cargas con la corriente de los display's al regulador, seria un beneficio que podes aprovechar al haber colocado Opto's a la salida del µControlador.



Hola me parece interesante lo que propones, antes del 7805 tengo un voltaje de 13 vdc, lo que ya es un voltaje muy alto, si no se cuanto es la caida del voltaje por que no encuentro las caracteristicas del display, que creo tiene 3 leds por cada segmento, como puedo calcular la resistencia para no irlos a quemar, porque en este caso el voltaje si es ya muy alto....

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> antes del 7805 tengo un voltaje de 13 vdc,


 
esos 13v son regulados o no regulados???

yo la verdad quitaria esos optos y pondria transistores... lo de los 13v no le veo sentido si de todos modos los tienes que bajar a 2v, o no?

 viendo eso de los optos...  estan mal puestos... 
si los tienes como el esquema estan mal...

El opto en su interior tiene un transistor y ya sea que pongas un transistor o el opto deberia ser mas o menos asi...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> esos 13v son regulados o no regulados???
> 
> yo la verdad quitaria esos optos y pondria transistores... lo de los 13v no le veo sentido si de todos modos los tienes que bajar a 2v, o no?
> 
> ...



Hola... pues mira lo de los 13v me parece adecuado porque entonces ya les llegaria mas voltaje a los led, lo que debe aumentar su intensidad luminosa, solo que habria que calcularle una resistencia mayor, y si el voltaje que esta alrededor de los 13v si esta regulado, que es el mismo que uso para encender una sirena cuando el tiempo finaliza. 

En cuanto a los optos, estan puestos de esa manera debido a que los displays son de anodo comun, significa entonces que debemos llevarles el voltaje por el comun, y no una tierra como en el esquema que tu presentas. Intente ponerle transistores PNO pero no supe como hacerlo, no me funciono por eso me decidi por los optos que ademas me garantizan proteccion para el pic...

Si fuese con transistores como deberia hacer la conexion, como puedo calcular la resistencia que necesito para encender el display si el voltaje es de 13v?


----------



## camarohero (May 29, 2011)

Ecj dijo:


> la fuente esta hecha con un transformador para 2Amp  y un 7805



si sigues intentando hacer mas alto ese voltaje utiliza un 7806 o 7807,


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

camarohero dijo:


> si sigues intentando hacer mas alto ese voltaje utiliza un 7806 o 7807,



Si esa era otra opcion que tendria, en mente solo que queria lograrlo con lo que tengo en el momento, porque lamentablemente donde vivo no se consigue nada de estos componentes y me toca viajar a la gran ciudad por decirlo asi para poderlos conseguir. Por eso decia algo sencillo que yo pudiera tener aqui y por eso me sono la idea de los 13v, pero no pudiendose tendre que esperar unos cuantos dias para poder mulminar el proyecto.

GRACIAS


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> pues mira lo de los 13v me parece adecuado porque entonces ya les llegaria mas voltaje a los led


 
Pues yo ya no entiendo, a lo mejor no entendi bien eso de los leds... 

para que subirlo si despues lo tienen que bajar , revizare mi teoria de nuevo...

por lo de los display...

yo te recomiendo que mejor compres con catodo comun puesto que segun yo necesitarias 8 transistores por display... (7 npn y 1 pnp)

pero ya no me hagas caso... ya me perdi 

nada mas los miro... a ver en que acaba...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues yo ya no entiendo, a lo mejor no entendi bien eso de los leds...
> 
> yo te recomiendo que mejor compres con catodo comun puesto que segun yo necesitarias 8 transistores por display... (7 npn y 1 pnp)
> 
> nada mas los miro... a ver en que acaba...



Mira yo lo uso con anodo comun porque asi puedo llevar la salida del pic directamente al display puesto que solo le esta sirviendo como tierra asi me evito los 7 transistores que menciones ya solo me queda controlar el voltaje de encendido de cada uno. Puede ser como tu lo sugieres con el transistor pno, o con el opto. 

Pero no me ha funcionado la conexion con el pnp como deberia hacerla, la puse asi en el simulador funciona pero en el circuito no, como debo hacer la conexion que transistor debo usar, yo lo estaba haciendo con el comun 3906, porque este no conduce demasiada corriente...


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

Mira con uno de anodo comun yo lo haria asi(primer esquema)... eso del opto me sigue sin gustar... lo de los 13v menos...
mira esta simulacion(segundo esquema)....

fijate que aunque pongas 13v... vas a tener 5v en el emisor.... asi esta mal creo...


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2011)

Ecj

Ante todo disculpa mi demora en responder, es que solo reviso el e-Mail cada tanto y no permanezco conectado al foro continuamente.

Los Opto's de tu post#9 estan colocados correctamente para los display's de *Anodo Común*, por otra parte *NO* podes cambiar el 7805 por 7806 ya que *6.0V* no los soportara el µControlador.

La solución que comente de tomar la tensión para los Opto's antes del regulador es la que se suele usar en la mayoria de los "*Display Publik Multipexados*" que es la base de tu proyecto, a efectos de no pasar tanta corriente por el regulador 7805 en carteles de dimensiones mayores al tuyo.

Volviendo a mi comentario del post #25 es algo normal de realizar y no te crea ningún tipo de problemas sobre el µControlador dado que el Opto se encarga de la *Aislación Total*!.

Para calcular la resistencia voy a suponer:
a) Caida de Tensión del Led: *2.5V*
b) Corriente a través de cada Led: *0.015A*

Estos dos valores son tipicos y no comprometeran la vida util de los display's. Ya que en "Display's Publik" y debido al poco tiempo que circula corriente por cada led, suelen usar corrientes mayores a la indicada.

No afecta al funcionamiento que los aproximadamente 13V no sean regulados.
Sacando la cuenta que deberan caer 10.5V sobre la resistencia a 0.015A da una resistencia de 700Ω, yo usaria de 680Ω como valor normalizado más próximo y luego veriamos de bajarla a 560Ω ó 470Ω para ver si aumenta el brillo.

Creo que la conmutación la estas realizando demasiado rapido y entonces no podras obtener demasiado brillo por mas que bajes mucho la resistencia, pero me parece correcto hacer la prueba para sacarnos totalmente la duda.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.:


lubeck dijo:


> Mira con uno de anodo comun yo lo haria asi... eso del opto me sigue sin gustar... lo de los 13v
> menos...


 
Lubeck, el esquema que colocaste en tu post #33 es para *Catodo Común*!!, lo terminaras confundiendo a don Ecj.
En tu segunda Simulación es correcto lo que dices, dado que la tensión de emisor del NPN siempre sera entre 0.6 y 0.7V menor que la de base, no es el mejor esquema ese.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> Lubeck, el esquema que colocaste en tu post #33 es para *Catodo Común*!!, lo terminaras confundiendo a don Ecj.


 
mmm.. ok con la observacion.... puede ser que este mal... pero mejor que como lo pretende hacer si esta  

sorry Ecj!


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2011)

En el foro hay varios thread's respecto a Matrices de Led's, como ejemplo aca esta el link de una: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/matriz-led-7x32-pic16f628a-40419/ .

Se pueden sacar ideas, ahi no usa resistencia alguna en serie con los led's, pero aisla con transistores totalmente al µControlador tanto en filas como en columnas.

Igual creo que la unica forma de lograr un poco mas de brillo en el display de led's es manteniendo un poco mas de tiempo cada led encendido. Se deben calcular todos los tiempos de manera que al menos cicle todos los led's unas 18 veces por segundo y asi es imperceptuble el parpadeo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

mmm.. para evitar confusiones mi propuesta es que se use un bc558 (PNP).
anexo video de simulacion...




el uso de los optoaisladores en esa configuracion no me parece la adecuada ni el incremento del voltaje..

coincido con j2c con respecto a mantener el tiempo...


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

Bueno...

Primero agradecerle mucho a todos por el interes en la discusion, finalmente el problema pudo ser resuelto de la siguiente manera: 

1. Calculando los tiempos para que los leds se quedaran mas tiempo encendidos, a unas 18 veces como fue sugerido

2. Cambiando el voltaje de alimentacion de los optos por el de antes del regulador y subiendo las resistencias a 540 ohm. 

Esto conllevo a tener un excelente resultado y un muy buen brillo. 

Este proyecto ya se quedara asi, sin embargo para futuras experiencias tendre en cuenta lo de usar los transistores, 8y evitar el uso de los optos.....


MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2011)

Ecj

*Mis felicitaciones por tu constancia* para realizar las distintas pruebas sugeridas por varios foristas y haber *logrado tu objetivo*. 

Yo cancelare mi suscripción a este tema dado que el mismo ha concluido, seguire como siempre en el foro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

*ECJ*... De nada, por lo que me toca... 


*J2C*


> Cambiando el voltaje de alimentacion de los optos por el de antes del regulador y subiendo las resistencias a 540 ohm.


 


como para salir yo de dudas...

los calculos son estos

5v/220=22.72mA 
13/540=24.00mA 

no es practicamente lo mismo??... cual seria la diferencia????

Ouch... yo fui el que se quedo mas confundido???? a revizar la teoria de nuevo!!!


----------



## Ecj (May 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> *ECJ*... De nada, por lo que me toca...
> 
> los calculos son estos
> 
> ...



Hola, pues ahora te agradezco personalmente, y pues no se pero si aumento mucho mas la luminosidad, tal vez esos 1.28 mA de mas fueron suficientes para mejora la luminosidad...


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> Hola, pues ahora te agradezco personalmente, y pues no se pero si aumento mucho mas la luminosidad, tal vez esos 1.28 mA de mas fueron suficientes para mejora la luminosidad...


 
Ok... de nada...

la verdad es que si me quede confundido segun lo que tenia entendido es que practicamente es lo mismo... 
casi no me gusta quedarme con la duda y pues vere la razon y en que estuve mal...
ahora mismo estoy simulandolo y despues lo revizare en la practica... 

igual te deseo suerte con tu proyecto...

P.D.. estuvo lindo el ejercicio...


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2011)

Lubeck

Con respecto a tu calculo de las corrientes yo lo veria de esta manera, descontando la caida de tensión sobre cada led:

10.5V/540Ω=0.019A

Con 5V deberia descontar 2.5V de caida y tendría: 2.5V/220Ω=0.011A

Dejo de lado la caida del OptoAcoplador y que tal vez la salida del µControlador no llegue a 0.0V, eso se manifiesta más en contra con solo 5V. Con respecto a tu duda que supongo que has centrado la solución en las corrientes a través de los led's.

Sin embargo creo que la "*solución definitiva*" que logro Ecj pasa por haber aumentado el tiempo que permanece encendido cada led con una tasa de barrido de todo el display de 0.055Seg = 55mSeg, que es el equivalente de tener 18 barridos completos por segundo para que no se note el parpadeo (multiplexación es la palabra correcta).

La verdad es que solo podras sacarte totalmente tus dudas realizando un ejemplo practico en ProtoBoard y probar distintas variantes, el uso de los simuladores a mi personalmente no me convence totalmente cuando influyen alguno de los 5 sentidos humanos. Igual quedo a tu disposición para cualquier comentario por MP.

Sin mas, cancelo mi suscripción a este tema y cualquier cosa ambos tienen posibilidades de enviarme MP por cualquier aclaración.

Saludos, JuanKa.- 

P.D.:


Ecj dijo:


> Bueno...
> Primero agradecerle mucho a todos por el interes en la discusion, .....
> .......
> MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS


 
Lubeck el agradecimiento fue a todos, no lo tomes como algo contra ti. Y dame tiempo para elaborar una respuesta que tal vez te ayude a que tu encuentres el razonamiento que justifique uno u otro esquema y piensa que no es una competencia por lograr el mejor, solo piensa que cada uno de los varios foristas le tiro una idea distinta a Ecj para que el la ponga en practica y *solo el logre su objetivo*. De esa manera creo que estamos aprendiendo todos a la vez.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2011)

> Lubeck el agradecimiento fue a todos, no lo tomes como algo contra ti.


No j2C...
nunca lo tome como algo contra mi... y no espero ni siquiera que se me agradezca...

lo que yo pretendo es aprender y ver el porque de las cosas... si encuentro algo que no me suena logico pues lo hago notar... eso es todo... si estoy mal en mis teorias agradecido que se me haga saber y claro continuamos esta charla por MP pero no creo que sea necesario...

siempre su Amigo...

Lubeck...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2011)

> ahora mismo estoy simulandolo y despues lo revizare en la practica...



Ok.. pues termine mi revisión , concluyo  y para yo quedar satisfecho 

digo que...

1.- definitivamente estoy parcialmente deacuerdo con mi estimado j2c cuando afirma...



> Sin embargo creo que la "solución definitiva" que logro Ecj pasa por haber aumentado el tiempo que permanece encendido cada led con una tasa de barrido de todo el display de 0.055Seg = 55mSeg, que es el equivalente de tener 18 barridos completos por segundo para que no se note el parpadeo (multiplexación es la palabra correcta).



2.-definitivamente no creo que aumentar el voltaje fue lo optimo...

3.- como en principio es un PWM podría utilizarse 5v y una resistencia limitadora de ≈27Ω y adiós cálculos matemáticos a menos que exista un calculo para la resistencia en esas condiciones (lo desconozco).

baso mis argumentos por la razón de que termine mi letrerote de matriz de  8x8x8 y se ve bien bacan...  y si se le pone un papel celofán obscuro enfrente se ve bestialmente bacan  ...


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2011)

Lubeck

Me parece barbaro que hayas construido tu matriz de "8*8*8"!!, pero no entiendo el tamaño final?, "8 Filas * 64 Columnas"? ya que asi es más gráfico para comprender.


Cuando comente que creia que la "Solución Definitiva" fue aumentar el tiempo de permanencer encendido cada led hasta lograr 18 barridos completos por segundo solo fue una sugerencia. El ideal supongo que deben ser unos 23 barridos completos (casi como la TV analógica [Campos Pares 25 veces + Campos Impares 25 veces]) de forma tal que no se sincronice en ningún momento con la frecuencia de la distribución de energía por la red eléctrica.

Y si comente de alimentarlo con mayor tensión que los 5 Volt's del µControlador lo hice por la experiencia que tengo armando (no los diseñe yo), instalando y reparando carteles del tipo y de distintas marcas (en Argentina) de las imagenes que adjunto y que no poseen delante ningún tipo de papel.


*Cartel de Basquet:*
Cantidad aproximada de led's = 1512
Como comentario el cartel de las canchas de Basquet se visualiza perfectamente desde la diagonal opuesta a 50 metros de distancia. Donde cada digito grande de 7 segmentos tiene entre 23 y 30 centimetros de alto por un ancho de 12 a 15 cm.


*Cartel de Alfanumerico de Publicidad:*
De 1.0 metro de ancho por 9 cm de alto con aproximadamente 800 led's.



Las caracteristicas técnicas de este tipo de sistemas son:

El sistema absolutamente *NO ES* *PWM* (_*Modulación por Ancho de Pulsos*_ ÷ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulaci%C3%B3n_por_ancho_de_pulsos ) donde "vario continuamente" el ancho de los pulsos según las necesidades de mi sistema.

Realmente es un Sistema *TDM* = "_*Multiplexado por División de Tiempo*_" [ http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplexación y http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplexación_por_división_de_tiempo ] donde divido el tiempo en función de la cantidad de filas (luego no varia el tiempo para esa cantidad de filas) o de columnas.

En los carteles alfanumericos se usa la División del Tiempo en función de la cantidad de filas dado que siempre es mucho menor a la cantidad de columnas y permite actualizar las mismas antes quedando, visiblemente excelente.
Adjunto imagen de un panel de cartel de 8 filas por 15 columnas.

En los carteles que usan display de 7 segmentos se usa la División del Tiempo en función de la cantidad de Digitos que a pesar de ser siempre más que los 7 segmentos simplifica muchísimo el programa y los actualiza de forma tal que quedan visiblemente excelentes.
Adjunto imagenes de un digito con vistas Top y Bottom. 


La resistencia serie con cada columna de led's no se calcula por el método tradicional; sino que se empieza por el método tradicional y se va variando en menos de acuerdo a las necesidades de presentación de dichos carteles según sea el caso, tipicamente es a prueba y error mirandolo, esto es asi dado que la Σ de tiempos en los cuales circula corriente es menor al 100% y los diodos led soportan esas pequeñas sobrecargas bien. En algunos tipos de carteles suelen colocar capacitores electroliticos para hacer mas lento el apagado de cada led y asi mejorar lo que vera el publico en definitiva.



Los comentarios que realize en este thread han estado basados en mis experiencias trabajando con ellos y en ningun momento quise polemizar ni disentir con nadie, como asi tampoco dar el remedio justo de forma tal que los demas no aprendan (_algo asi como enseñar a pescar primero antes de darle de comer a quien pide_); desconozco la teoria real y completa de estos sistemas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2011)

> Me parece barbaro que hayas construido tu matriz de "8*8*8"!!, pero no entiendo el tamaño final?, "8 Filas * 64 Columnas"? ya que asi es más gráfico para comprender.


Mmm.. son de esos displays de leds de 8x8 y fueron 8 display... por eso el 8x8x8...





totalmete deacuerdo contigo...



> La resistencia serie con cada columna de led's no se calcula por el método tradicional; sino que se empieza por el método tradicional y se va variando en menos de acuerdo a las necesidades de presentación de dichos carteles según sea el caso, tipicamente es a prueba y error mirandolo, esto es asi dado que la Σ de tiempos en los cuales circula corriente es menor al 100% y los diodos led soportan esas pequeñas sobrecargas bien. En algunos tipos de carteles suelen colocar capacitores electroliticos para hacer mas lento el apagado de cada led y asi mejorar lo que vera el publico en definitiva.



lo de los capacitores me parece buena idea... a probar!!!...



> El sistema absolutamente NO ES PWM





> Realmente es un Sistema TDM = "Multiplexado por División de Tiempo" [



tecnisismos... odio los tecnisismos!!!.. pero bue es un TDM no PWM 
es broma!!! es la primer vez que veo eso de TDM... es como saber caminar pero no te explican que cada musculo tiene un nombre... y tu dices estoy caminando!!! va se entiende!



> Los comentarios que realize en este thread han estado basados en mis experiencias trabajando con ellos y en ningun momento quise polemizar ni disentir con nadie, como asi tampoco dar el remedio justo de forma tal que los demas no aprendan (algo asi como enseñar a pescar primero antes de darle de comer a quien pide); desconozco la teoria real y completa de estos sistemas.


IDEM


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2011)

Lubeck

No es un simple tecnicismo, podriamos decir como que a un auto a Gasolina (Nafta) le cargues Diesel en el tanque y viceversa, o en el mundo virtual de Internet que la información que solicitas a través del Explorador de Internet/Google Chrome para sacarte una duda la reciban en Japón y la que solicito alguien en Egipto te sea enviada a ti respondiendo tu petición!.

El ejemplo mas claro de TDM (Multiplex por División de Tiempo) lo tienes en tu propia PC cuando ejecutas dos aplicaciones que tengan la misma prioridad, hace una, la otra, vuelve a una, sigue con otra y asi sucesivamente, aunque en informática se denomina de otra manera.

La forma de colocar led's o el display 8*8 es una cuestión de costos, el tuyo es realmente de 8 filas por 64 columnas con lo cual si iluminaras una fila en su totalidad a 25 mA por led tendrias un consumo de 1.6A debido al encendido a la vez de los 64 led's.
Lo de los capacitores lo he visto usado en los display de 7 segmento y nunca en los Display Publik.

Espero haberte aclarado un poco mas el tema.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (Jun 17, 2011)

> No es un simple tecnicismo, podriamos decir como que a un auto a Gasolina (Nafta) le cargues Diesel en el tanque y viceversa, o en el mundo virtual de Internet que la información que solicitas a través del Explorador de Internet/Google Chrome para sacarte una duda la reciban en Japón y la que solicito alguien en Egipto te sea enviada a ti respondiendo tu petición!.



No entendi la comparacion.... es como decir que una vaca no se parece a un elevador por X o Y motivo...

si bien es cierto que no es precisamente el PWM es cierto que enciende y se apaga con una cierta frecuencia de tiempo o no???? igualito que un PWM ya ponle el nombre que gustes...
yo le llamaria SEYSAA1F (se enciende y se apaga a una frecuencia) Tecnisismos...

si no es asi entonces tambien estoy confundido con el concepto del PWM 



> La forma de colocar led's o el display 8*8 es una cuestión de costos, el tuyo es realmente de 8 filas por 64 columnas con lo cual si iluminaras una fila en su totalidad a 25 mA por led tendrias un consumo de 1.6A debido al encendido a la vez de los 64 led's.


no... yo enciendo nada mas 8 leds una sola columna... osea...

5v-1.6/27Ω=.125A*8Leds=1.00A... y eso lo repito 64 veces una vez por cada columna no fila...

no entendi como hiciste el calculo...de los 1.6A

PD. es solo un charla de electronica eh, no creas que es personal ni pretendo llegar a nada extraño...


----------



## J2C (Jun 19, 2011)

Lubeck



lubeck dijo:


> si bien es cierto que no es precisamente el PWM es cierto que enciende y se apaga con una cierta frecuencia de tiempo o no???? igualito que un PWM


 
De Wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulaci%C3%B3n_por_ancho_de_pulsos)
"El ciclo de trabajo de una señal periódica es el ancho relativo de su parte positiva en relación con el período. Expresado matemáticamente:

*D= t/T*

*D* es el ciclo de trabajo
*t* es el tiempo en que la función es positiva (ancho del pulso)
*T* es el período de la función
"

El PWM es una función *PROPORCIONAL*, por ej.:

"*+* iluminacion = *+* tiempo encendido", " menos iluminación = Menos tiempo encendido"
" *+* velocidad de giro del motor = *+* tensión aplicada al motor"

Pero en TDM el tiempo que le asignamos a cada fila o columna es siempre el mismo este encendida o apagada, y lo que hacemos es repetir el ciclo completo (todas la filas) tantas veces sea necesario (18 a 23, por decir algo que dije antes) para que PAREZCAN siempre encendidos.

Se aprecia perfectamente en el dibujo lateral de Wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplexación), espero que se vea el Gift animado, sino deberas verlo en la pagina que Wikipedia citada.




lubeck dijo:


> no... yo enciendo nada mas 8 leds una sola columna... osea...


 
No era que usabas 8 display iguales a la imagen que adjuntaste en tu post #47 ???.

Porque serian filas de 64 led's!!!! en el peor caso de encender todos los led's






lubeck dijo:


> 5v/27=.18A*8Leds=1.44A...


 
Tienes un error "metodológico" en el cálculo de la corriente por cada led; en mi post #43


J2C dijo:


> Con respecto a tu calculo de las corrientes yo lo veria de esta manera, descontando la caida de tensión sobre cada led:
> 
> 10.5V/540Ω=0.019A
> 
> ...


 
Comente tal vez no este claro, pero no veo como hacerlo mas visible para ti.





lubeck dijo:


> no entendi como hiciste el calculo...de los 1.6A


 
El cálculo lo realize de la siguiente manera:

Supuse una R=100Ω con lo cual tendria 25mA por led encendido (segun la cita anterior) y pense en una linea horizontal (FILA) encendida que es el peor caso.

Recalculando con tu resistencia de 27Ω seria algo asi: I(A)= (5-2.5[Caida en led])/27= 0.09259 A = 92.6 mA !!!!
No olvidar que esa corriente no es constante, solo es un pulso de determinada duración que depende de como has implementado tu sistema.

Con lo cual y al encender una linea horizontal (Fila) de 64 led's I=.09259 *64 = 5.92 Amper !!!

Eventualmente te puedo aclarar mas las cosas pero deberas mostrarme una imagen (no uso el Proteus) de la parte de los display's que colocaste y el separador entre µControlador y Display's. También necesito me indiques mas claro como realizas el barrido.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2011)

> Comente tal vez no este claro, pero no veo como hacerlo mas visible para ti.



No te preocupes todo me queda bastante claro...


----------

